# su root

## Pamino

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich habe nicht als einziger diese Probleme, denn meine Suche nach tipps war leider wieder erfolglos.....

Mich würde  interessieren warum ich urplötzlich als user nicht mehr root "su-en" kann:

[sammy@Blueberry](~) $ su

You are not authorized to su root

[sammy@Blueberry](~) $

in der wheel gruppe bin ich selbstverständlich....

Wenn es dazu tatsächlich schon Threads gibt, dann sagt mir doch wonach ihr gesucht habt, bei mir war einfach nichts brauchbares in der fund-liste.

Ansonsten danke für die antworten im vorraus und viel spaß beim tippen *g*   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sambatasse

hast du seit dem zeitpunkt in den du in die gruppe genommen wurdest mal neugestartet

ick habe öfter phanomene das rechteendrungen erst nachen reboot wirken

geht warscheinlich auch ander aber so ist es einfacher und schneller

----------

## toskala

das ist der thread mit der grössten dupe rate...

suchen! bitte!

http://www.gentoofaq.org/27-de-2

----------

## toskala

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> hast du seit dem zeitpunkt in den du in die gruppe genommen wurdest mal neugestartet ick habe öfter phanomene das rechteendrungen erst nachen reboot wirken
> 
> geht warscheinlich auch ander aber so ist es einfacher und schneller

 

ausloggen / einloggen geht schneller als reboot. reicht auch vollkommen.

----------

## Regnaron

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das ist der thread mit der grössten dupe rate...
> 
> Code listing 0.1: Hinzufügen eines Benutzers zur Gruppe wheel
> 
> 

 

Hm, ich schätze hier hast du den DUP Hammer zu schnell geschwungen:

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in der wheel gruppe bin ich selbstverständlich.... 
> 
> 

 

Zur Lösung kann ich aber leider auch nix beitragen  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

whoopsie, dann gilt natürlich "einmal ausgelogged und wieder eingelogged?"  und falls ja, dann tuts mir sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pamino

 *toskala wrote:*   

> whoopsie, dann gilt natürlich "einmal ausgelogged und wieder eingelogged?"  und falls ja, dann tuts mir sorry  

 jep, das Problem ist ca. 2 Wochen alt. Ich befürchte dass das erst nach emerge -u world so ist und hab gehofft dass es beim nächsten update wieder funzt. Und nein, /etc/group wurde nicht bei einem etc-update überschrieben...

----------

## Deever

Ja hat denn su SUID gesetzt?

----------

## toskala

haste das hier mal probiert?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248558&highlight=root

----------

## Pamino

 *toskala wrote:*   

> haste das hier mal probiert?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248558&highlight=root

 pam war bei einem emerge -u world dabei.... woher soll ich denn die /etc/pam.d/su beziehen wie in deinem thread angegeben? Ich konnte nichts finden was der fehler sein könnte:

#%PAM-1.0

auth       sufficient	/lib/security/pam_rootok.so

# If you want to restrict users begin allowed to su even more,

# create /etc/security/suauth.allow (or to that matter) that is only

# writable by root, and add users that are allowed to su to that

# file, one per line.

#auth       required     /lib/security/pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.allow

# Uncomment this to allow users in the wheel group to su without

# entering a passwd.

#auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid trust

# Alternatively to above, you can implement a list of users that do

# not need to supply a passwd with a list.

#auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.nopass

# Comment this to allow any user, even those not in the 'wheel'

# group to su

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional	/lib/security/pam_xauth.so

----------

## Deever

Nochmal: *Hat* su das SUID-Bit gesetzt?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## toskala

naja, er sagt er hat sie von der livecd geholt. kannst aber alternativ auch mal kucken, ob du eine ältere version von pam emergen kannst.

----------

## Pamino

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nochmal: *Hat* su das SUID-Bit gesetzt?
> 
> SCNR,
> 
> /dev

 Wer hat was? Was ist suid?

----------

## Deever

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Wer hat was? Was ist suid?

 'su' muß /etc/passwd bzw. /etc/shadow lesen können, braucht also Root-Rechte. Was sagt denn ein 'ls =su' (auf der zsh) bzw. ein 'ls -l $(which su)' auf der bash?

Für die Antwort auf "Was ist SUID?" bitte selber googlen...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## mathgeek

Hi!

Hab ein ganz ähnliches Problem. Ich habe die Datei /etc/pam.d/su von einem Rechner auf dem das funktioniert kopiert, aber das reicht anscheinend nicht. Beim Versuch mich als superuser einzuloggen bekomme ich 'su: Authentication failure'. 

Ein 'ls -l $(which su)' liefert '24 /bin/su'. Ist das richtig?

Ich kann zusätzlich als normaler Benutzer keine Laufwerke einbinden, obwohl ich das in fstab erlaubt habe. Beim Versuch erscheint 'mount: must  be superuser to use mount'.

Ebenfalls Probleme hatte ich mein Starten von Gnome. Meine Session dauerte weniger als 10 Sekunden, weil in /var keine entsprechenden Rechte gesetzt waren. Das Problem ist aber inzwischen behoben.

Was läuft hier falsch?

----------

## Anarcho

 *mathgeek wrote:*   

> Ein 'ls -l $(which su)' liefert '24 /bin/su'. Ist das richtig?

 ´

Nein, da sollte deutlich mehr informationen kommen (unter anderem die Rechte-tabelle:srwxr-xr-x oder so ähnlich. Diese solltest du mal posten.

----------

## toskala

also

```

toskala@octane toskala $ ls -l /etc/pam.d/su

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1247 Nov  3 20:07 /etc/pam.d/su
```

```
toskala@octane toskala $ cat /etc/pam.d/su | grep -v ^#

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_rootok.so

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional     /lib/security/pam_xauth.so
```

```
toskala@octane toskala $ ls -l /bin/su 

-rws--x--x  1 root root 24420 Nov  3 20:07 /bin/su
```

so sieht das ding bei mir aus.

und evtl. ist das hier noch interessant:

 *Quote:*   

> *  sys-apps/pam-login
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.14
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.14
> ...

 

was ist bei euch denn anders?

----------

## mathgeek

Hi! 

Mein su-Problem hat sich mit 'emerge sync' und  'emerge system' und anschließendem 'etc-update' erledigt. 

Jetzt kommt auch bei 'ls -l $(which su)' deutlich mehr:

```
-rws--x--x 1 root root 24452 11. Nov 12:33 /bin/su
```

Bei mir ist installiert:

```

*  sys-libs/pam

       Latest version available: 0.77-r1

       Latest version installed: 0.77-r1

```

Ich kann aber immer noch keine Laufwerke als Benutzer mounten, obwohl ich das in fstab angegeben habe. Hab schon 'users' und 'user' probiert, ohne Erfolg.

----------

## toskala

fstab:

```

device                     mountpoint   fs               options                         dump/pass

/dev/sdb1               /camera         vfat            noatime,noauto,user     0 0

```

und mounten tust du dann

```
mount /camera
```

äähm, was sagts denn genau wenn du mounten willst?

----------

## Deever

 *mathgeek wrote:*   

> Ich kann aber immer noch keine Laufwerke als Benutzer mounten, obwohl ich das in fstab angegeben habe. Hab schon 'users' und 'user' probiert, ohne Erfolg.

 Poste mal den Eintrag der fstab. Hat der Mountpoint die richtigen Rechte? Hast du den dateisystemspezifischen Abschnitt in der Manpage von fstab gelesen?

HTH!

/dev

----------

## mathgeek

Juuuhuuuu! 

Das Problem ist vom Tisch. Was fehlte war 'chmod o+s /bin/mount'. Ich habe meine root-Partition auf eine Reiser4-Partition kopiert, dabei sind wohl ein paar Rechte den Bach runter gegangen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

## toskala

na bitte  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *mathgeek wrote:*   

> Ich habe meine root-Partition auf eine Reiser4-Partition kopiert, dabei sind wohl ein paar Rechte den Bach runter gegangen.

 Sag das demnächst doch gleich...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toskala

"ich hab nix gemacht"   :Laughing:   scnr

----------

## Pamino

 :Shocked:  Ich ab jetzt alles ausprobiert. Von emerge system bis zum ersetzen von /etc/pam.d/su und emergen von pam. Ich hab das Problem immernoch und ls -ls ..... zeigt immer genau das an wie du es gepostet hast, toskala!   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.s: Ich hab mich immer schön brav neu eingeloggt und vor kurzem sogar rebootet...

EDIT: Ich habe pam-login emergt und es scheint zu gehen. Aber vorher war es doch auch nicht installiert?! *nich versteh*

----------

